# FS: Angelfish, Convicts



## fishdragon

Following Stock List looking for sale:

1) Small angels (blacks/marbles/zebras), body quarter size, *$2.5/each --> $1.5/each (New Price)*
*(Buy 10 get 5 same type Free! )
**(Buy 6 get 2 same type Free!)*
*(Whole Sale: $40 / 100 tails.)*

2) 8 Convicts 1" ~ 2" (include at least one breeding pair) whole for $20.

3) Young Angelfish breeding pair (black female/zebra male) $35. 

4) Young 1st grade angels (4 blacks/4 marbles/4 zebras), body 1", total $35.

5) Young angels, body 1", 10 for $25.

*some bucks already donated to BCA to help sell my angels.


----------



## relaxedfish

hi there, would I be able to get 3 marble and 2 black angels please? Thank you.


----------



## JTang

Nice angels! Where bout in burnaby r you in? Thx!


----------



## fishdragon

bump. looking for more buyers.


----------



## jobber

If you want buyers, I'm interested in 10. PM me where and when (preferably evenings starting wednesday).
Thanks.


----------



## jobber

bump. good mix stock. healthy and strong. got 10 myself.


----------



## Sapphire

I would like 10 too. Where do you live?


----------



## koodevil

like to get 5 of them where in burnaby are you located at?


----------



## fishdragon

koodevil said:


> like to get 5 of them where in burnaby are you located at?


pm'ed, please check. thx.


----------



## gwcana

pm'd......


----------



## BubBleBee

Can i have angels with GBR's????


----------



## fishdragon

BubBleBee said:


> Can i have angels with GBR's????


can I known what does GBR mean ?


----------



## Teal'c

fishdragon said:


> can I known what does GBR mean ?


"German blue ram" I'm guessing


----------



## r/t

fishdragon said:


> bump.
> still lots of them available.
> body size equals or larger than 1cm and less than or equals to a quarter.
> retail price:
> body size 1cm $1.0/each
> body size 1.5cm to a quarter $1.5/each if buy 10 or more,


PM'ed you concerning the angels.


----------



## fish_r_kewl

Picked up 30 on Friday. Healthy fish, voracious eaters!


----------



## The Guy

*re Breeding angel pairs*

Hi I bought 12 angel fry from you last week, there doing great and love to eat. I was wondering if you wanted to sell any of your breeding pairs or are you going keep them when you make your change to the other fish, Cheers Laurie


----------



## JTang

Awesome Deal!
Too bad I dont have the room for them... 
Maybe 6 in my 46gal if they can survive in 7.5pH ?


----------



## alym

Wow you have a lot of fish! Are you already a sponsor on the site?


----------



## mysticalnet

*FS: **Small Angelfishes** [On Sale Jan 8 ~ Jan 16, 2011. Buy 2 get 1 Free or More!!]*

U should become sponsor!


----------



## fishdragon

JTang said:


> Awesome Deal!
> Too bad I dont have the room for them...
> Maybe 6 in my 46gal if they can survive in 7.5pH ?


I just use the usually water from pipe, no pH special tested or adjusted.
Freshwater in GVA is nature good for them.


----------



## Djbassbinj

Would love to take some off your hands...text me...7782454285


----------



## The Guy

Hi there PM'd you


----------



## fresh

Just bought some last night... VERY nice guy and nice healthy fish...
Thank you so much.


----------



## poiuy704

sent you a pm


----------



## Nicklfire

alym said:


> Wow you have a lot of fish! Are you already a sponsor on the site?


I have ok'd this ad until he runs out


----------



## JTang

No more Special!?


----------



## daiju007

where u live ?? I need 6 of them


----------



## fishdragon

Bump. Price dropped again for quick sale.


----------



## fishdragon

bump. bump. bump.


----------



## BubBleBee

Thank you so much for the beautiful angels and not to mention the awesome deal...can't beat it that anywhere.....Bumpitybumpbump for a good sale....snooze u lose....


----------



## vivienne

Amazing guy to deal with. Got 100 tails from him yesterday .
Fit right in.


----------



## fishdragon

thanks for your comments, nice deal with you.


----------



## fishdragon

bump. add more types of angels, one group convicts also for sale.


----------

